# Stupid Procurement Ideas



## the 48th regulator (9 Dec 2007)

Braveheart said:
			
		

> Well i think that because i think all CMBG should have the same amount of tanks. I think it would take about 180 tanks.



I agree.  

Can we get the kind that shoots those plasma beam pulses, you know the kind the ones with the laser range finder that burns people's eyes?

dileas

tess


----------



## armyvern (9 Dec 2007)

Can they also have a tiny pool built into the top??

You know -- for the sharks with frickin' laserbeams?

That'd be cool.


----------



## aesop081 (9 Dec 2007)

Screw the 2A6.......

We need 600 Hover-tanks !!!


----------



## armyvern (9 Dec 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Screw the 2A6.......
> 
> We need 600 Hover-tanks !!!



And 1200 sharks !! Don't forget them.


----------



## Rodahn (9 Dec 2007)

The original statement was that we should have 500 tanks.... The author didn't stipulate that the equipment had to be manned or maintained, just acquired.....Therefore the question is "How to pay for them?" And the answer is also painfully obvious..... We as Canadians have millions of dollars of Canadian Tire money laying about, we just get the general populace to donate that....... ;D

Edited for proper grammer


----------



## chrisf (9 Dec 2007)

Rodahn said:
			
		

> The original statement was that we should have 500 tanks.... The author didn't stipulate that the equipment had to be manned or maintained, just acquired.....Therefore the question is "How to pay for them?" And the answer is also painfully obvious..... We as Canadian have millions of dollars of Canadian Tire money laying about, we just get the general populace to donate that....... ;D



Simple solution...find a Canadian tire gas bar that sells diesel, and begin conducting ALL domestic fueling at that gas bar. Place all that Canadian tire in a single pile, or perhaps in a CSA approved box of some sort, and you're set. We can even get some of those "8X" canadian tire money coupons.

Canadian tire sells tanks right?


----------



## Rodahn (9 Dec 2007)

As long as they have a pool for Vern's sharks.......


----------



## aesop081 (9 Dec 2007)

Rodahn said:
			
		

> We as Canadians have millions of dollars of Canadian Tire money laying about, we just get the general populace to donate that....... ;D



Its so brilliant, it brings a tear to my glass eye  :'(


----------



## Nfld Sapper (9 Dec 2007)

How about Phased-plasma rifle in the forty watt range  ;D


----------



## chrisf (9 Dec 2007)

Rodahn said:
			
		

> As long as they have a pool for Vern's sharks.......



In all seriousness, we might as well use this as an opportunity to reinvent the wheel Canadian style. Why use sharks with fricken lazers, when we could just say, use a trout of some sort with a ruler taped to it's head? You know those wooden ones with the metal strips? They hurt.. and the trout could easily be transported in a smaller more efficient bucket, verses a large costly pool.


----------



## Rodahn (9 Dec 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Its so brilliant, it brings a tear to my glass eye  :'(



Thank You!!!!!!


----------



## aesop081 (9 Dec 2007)

Hand-thrown nuclear grenades in the 2 Kt range. Canada could buy at least 10 000 to get a discount for volume.


----------



## armyvern (9 Dec 2007)

Rodahn said:
			
		

> As long as they have a pool for Vern's sharks.......



No worries!! Canadian Tire also sells pools!! Eureka!! Even more Canadian Tire money should the powers that be (ie us) use the same contractor for both the tanks and their pool upgrade!! Whooooooooo!! I'm making it 2400 sharks; we CAN afford it!


----------



## aesop081 (9 Dec 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I'm making it 2400 sharks; we CAN afford it!



The GoC could buy more than that if they wanted to but they don't.


----------



## armyvern (9 Dec 2007)

I'm also quite sure there's some weapons techs about this site who'd be able to uparmour the little green and yellow machine guns that I've previously purchased from Canadian Tire -- plasma would be best though -- they're already liquid-ammo capable.


----------



## chrisf (9 Dec 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> The GoC could buy more than that if they wanted to but they don't.



No, it's because you people aren't realistic. Buckets... trout... oooh... I bet we could even make said vehicles wheeled with the weight savings by cutting the pool. Who needs tracks when you can have cheap wheels?


----------



## Rodahn (9 Dec 2007)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> and the trout could easily be transported in a smaller more efficient bucket, verses a large costly pool.



But we have no limit on the Canadian Tire money, ergo we can go for the max.....


----------



## Bane (9 Dec 2007)

op:


----------



## chrisf (9 Dec 2007)

Rodahn said:
			
		

> But we have no limit on the Canadian Tire money, ergo we can go for the max.....



And where do you think we're getting all this Canadian tire money?

Oh, wait... that's been explained... we'll just print more... err... no... that's not right... yes, we're cutting it from the hospitals? I'm confused.


----------



## aesop081 (9 Dec 2007)

Think of the budget increase we will need to feed all those sharks !!

And the ensuing CANFORGENs, DAODs and QR&Os that will come out regulating the treatment of those sharks.  We will also have to hire more WFE TECHs to maintain the water in the shark pools, more truck drivers to drive the water tankers to replenish the water in the pools and, for the first time in how many years , we will need to get military Veterinarians.


----------



## armyvern (9 Dec 2007)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> No, it's because you people aren't realistic. Buckets... trout... oooh... I bet we could even make said vehicles wheeled with the weight savings by cutting the pool. Who needs tracks when you can have cheap wheels?



You can NOT be freakin' serious !! Cut the pools, ergo the sharks. D'uh.  :

After all, we are at war !! Think _principles_ -- think _surprise_!!


----------



## X-mo-1979 (9 Dec 2007)

Ok lets ease up on the guy.

Honestly he has a awesome idea.And to help him out a little I suggest we buy the 500 tanks but we only crew 250 of them.With the tanks we buy some a frames and tow one tank behind each vehicle.That way when one bites the dust we just unhook our new tank and off we go.Half the fuel,parts and man power.

...now to pratice backing into our hide positions...


----------



## armyvern (9 Dec 2007)

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> Ok lets ease up on the guy.
> 
> Honestly he has a awesome idea.And to help him out a little I suggest we buy the *500 tanks * ....



PERFECT!!!

500 FISH tanks ... for my 2400 sharks!  ;D


----------



## X-mo-1979 (9 Dec 2007)

Actually vern we'll cut the numbers down on the sharks.The driver is responsable to move the sharks to the spare c/s in the event of having to bail from the original.

Were trying to save money here.

GET WITH IT!


----------



## armyvern (10 Dec 2007)

And the sharks can be nasty sometimes too, especially when outfitted with frickin' laserbeams.

I can't believe that you guys are cutting them on me.

This thread is waaaaaaay outta my lane. I'll stick to snowshoes -- with laser beams.


----------



## chrisf (10 Dec 2007)

Though I can't imagine any of us would be less brusque if we had laser sharks...


----------



## TCBF (10 Dec 2007)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Though I can't imagine any of us would be less brusque if we had laser sharks...



- "Politics is the art of the possible".  Laser Sharks are to aggressive.  Also, there are the animal rights whack-jobs to contend with.  Then, once the FemiNazis find out that only FEMALE sharks are tempermentally suited for this duty, Ottawa grinds to a halt.

- Nope.  The Feds would have an easier time winning an election after leasing American B-52s and having them stand 'Q' fully nuked at Malton and Dorval Airports.


----------



## aesop081 (10 Dec 2007)

TCBF said:
			
		

> The Feds would have an easier time winning an election after leasing American B-52s and having them stand 'Q' fully nuked at Malton and Dorval Airports.



Paint the bombs blue with a big white "UN" on them and call it "peacekeeping standby alert"


----------



## Rayman (10 Dec 2007)

Man the best columns happen when im at work...

IM all for the sharks with the freakin' laser beams attached to their heads. Imagine a shark with JIHAD THIS!! tattooed on his stomach. Though why use them in land? We make a sort of SCUBA system with a salt additive that takes in water and makes salt water and the perfect living conditions for the shark. Second we develop some sort of system that mounts on the sharks head giving them intelligence (think BORG from star trek) and have them patrol the waters around Canada. Finally give them steel tooth covers so they can bite the hulls of all boats that oppose us and make the laser beam second as a AA platform (US Avenger anyone?). Shark surfaces and the airplane gets it. They can be monitored and work closely with AESOPs. Heck they can even do the recon underwater and just forward coordinates to the Sea Kings. Saves fuel-no more hunting! As well im sure all of Atlantic Canada wouldnt mind giving up fishing as all those natural resources (being the fish and such) are then property of DND. As for the arctic well all the aircraft that dont have to patrol the Atlantic due to the Sea Knights (get it Sea King and Sea Knight?) presence there (ok im sure CDN Aviators gonna tear into me for that one). 

Though I wouldnt suggest using them in a SARTECH role... just something about a shark with a laser beam on his head showing up to give you a hand...I dont know about you guys but I can see the NDP having a field day with that one.


----------



## aesop081 (10 Dec 2007)

Rayman said:
			
		

> (ok im sure CDN Aviators gonna tear into me for that one).



Oh no.  I'm a seized-wing guy so i dont care what you say about rotorheads realy.  And besides, have you read this thread ?


----------



## Rayman (10 Dec 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Oh no.  I'm a seized-wing guy so i dont care what you say about rotorheads realy.  And besides, have you read this thread ?



Yeah... I did why?


----------



## aesop081 (10 Dec 2007)

Rayman said:
			
		

> Yeah... I did why?



I think we have moved well beyond anything serious so no, i wont tear you a new one unless you say something realy stupid and actualy mean it.


----------



## Rayman (10 Dec 2007)

No...none of that was serious. I just saw the Aurora is it? In your avatar and figured youd be pissed if you had to fly over the arctic where its freezing cold.


----------



## McG (10 Dec 2007)

While I appreciate what you are all trying to do with the sharks, I must point out that the concept is all screwed up.  Only mutant sea bass can operate for prolonged periods out of the water, and they are angrier than sharks.  Additionally, removing them from our oceans can be argued as an environmental remediation, so it sits better with the green crowed that would using sharks.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (10 Dec 2007)

Rayman said:
			
		

> No...none of that was serious. I just saw the Aurora is it? In your avatar and figured youd be pissed if you had to fly over the arctic where its freezing cold.



I think they come with windows that close now.


----------



## aesop081 (10 Dec 2007)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> I think they come with windows that close now.



 :rofl:



			
				Rayman said:
			
		

> No...none of that was serious. I just saw the Aurora is it? In your avatar and figured youd be pissed if you had to fly over the arctic where its freezing cold.



Patrolling the Arctic is part of my job. The cold water up there will kill me just as quick and the water out in my other patrol areas. Besides, Yellowknife has some realy good bars and a chinese restaurant that serves the biggest egg rolls i have ever seen.


----------



## armyvern (10 Dec 2007)

MCG said:
			
		

> While I appreciate what you are all trying to do with the sharks, I must point out that the concept is all screwed up.  Only mutant sea bass can operate for prolonged periods out of the water, and they are angrier than sharks.  Additionally, removing them from our oceans can be argued as an environmental remediation, so it sits better with the green crowed that would using sharks.



Would we wreak the wrath of the Left, Greenpeace, PETA and the feminazis if we fed those mutant seabass turbot?  ???


----------



## armyvern (10 Dec 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Patrolling the Arctic is part of my job. The cold water up there will kill me just as quick and the water out in my other patrol areas. Besides, Yellowknife has some realy good bars and a chinese restaurant that serves the biggest egg rolls i have ever seen.



Do they have an _all-you-can-eat _ buffet? Perhaps we can cut the costs of feeding my sharks by forking over the $9.95 per shark and stuffing them full of _turbot-n-mutant bass_ stuffed giant eggrolls?


----------



## aesop081 (10 Dec 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Do they have an _all-you-can-eat _ buffet?



Never been there sober so i dont realy know  :-\


----------



## SprCForr (10 Dec 2007)

Sharks just aren't Canadian enough. 

I was thinking seals. With satchel charges. On our ice. 

Failing that we could always feed 'em to the sharks.


----------



## Rayman (10 Dec 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> Patrolling the Arctic is part of my job. The cold water up there will kill me just as quick and the water out in my other patrol areas. Besides, Yellowknife has some realy good bars and a chinese restaurant that serves the biggest egg rolls i have ever seen.



Well then I guess I dont have to worry about Aurora crews having a problem with patrolling the arctic due to the Sharks with freakin' laser beams attached to their heads patrolling the Atlantic, Pacific, the Great Lakes (might need the mutant sea bass for that one area) and oh maybe.... Hudson Bay...


----------



## armyvern (10 Dec 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Never been there sober so i dont realy know  :-\



You poser!! You claimed giant egg rolls based on rumint!!

Keep it up ... and I'll sic my sharks on you!  :-*

(Drunkenness may also explain why you thought the egg rolls were so huge; no worries -- most men have commonly identified small as huge before).


----------



## aesop081 (10 Dec 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> You poser!! You claimed giant egg rolls based on rumint!!



No, i have consumed said giant egg roll........and almost had a coronary as a result.


----------



## armyvern (10 Dec 2007)

Hudson Bay?? No, we need polar bears with laser beams for patrolling that area.


----------



## TCBF (10 Dec 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Paint the bombs blue with a big white "UN" on them and call it "peacekeeping standby alert"



- That would make a nice 1/72 scale model kit.  A Buff in RCAF (Oops! I mean CF) livery with cute blue B-83s on the carts.


----------



## armyvern (10 Dec 2007)

TCBF said:
			
		

> - That would make a nice 1/72 scale model kit.  A Buff in RCAF (Oops! I mean CF) livery with cute blue B-83s on the carts.



Hey!!

Perhaps our "Build" expert on the site can whip us up a prototype of that!!  And, a prototype of my tank, with pool & shark too!!


----------



## aesop081 (10 Dec 2007)

TCBF said:
			
		

> - That would make a nice 1/72 scale model kit.  A Buff in RCAF (Oops! I mean CF) livery with cute blue B-83s on the carts.




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/W84


----------



## Rayman (10 Dec 2007)

So if the sharks are armoured...then what are the Polar Bears? Light Inf? Id be running if I saw Polar Bears charge out of a LAV III.


----------



## armyvern (10 Dec 2007)

Laserbeam equipped beavers for engineers of course.

What would be the costs associated with importing some penguins for entertainment purposes??


----------



## TCBF (10 Dec 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/W84



- Too expensive.  Short range.  No aircrew.


----------



## Rayman (10 Dec 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Laserbeam equipped beavers for engineers of course.
> 
> What would be the costs associated with importing some penguins for entertainment purposes??



I dont know but we could use them as artillery projectiles...


----------



## medaid (10 Dec 2007)

Okay... so will we FINALLY entertain my bid for Viper MkVIIs now? We took it out of the F22/35 thread. I'm serious!!! A VIPER MkVII is WAY cheaper then einer Panzer!

It's fast, shoots missles AND FREAKING LASER BEAMS!!!!

Better yet, we should just acquire powered armour. Scrap the infantry, artillery, armoured and combine ALL THREE of them into the MI. Hell, Heinlein had it right! 

We can have a platoon of Apes making better progress then we're having with Armoured and Arty and Infantry  

Don't forget the _Roger Young_ the _Ypres_ and the _Tours_ without those ships in our Navy, we'll never win the war against the Arachnids! 








 :


----------



## Rayman (10 Dec 2007)

Speaking of all these intresting peace keeping inventions, Mr. Bob Barker, the Canadian Forces no longer needs you endorsing the spay and neuter your pet program. Weve found a use for unwanted pets:

http://www.addictinggames.com/kittencannon.html


----------



## aesop081 (10 Dec 2007)

TCBF said:
			
		

> - Too expensive.  Short range.  No aircrew.



B-52 with these on the wing glove pylons and in the bomb-bays on rotary launchers then 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AGM-129_ACM


----------



## rmc_wannabe (10 Dec 2007)

Hmmm perhaps Kodiaks ...with acid spraying guns of some kinda on their backs....patroling the Rockies and northern mountain corridors ?


----------



## Rayman (10 Dec 2007)

And Grizzlies with vulcan back packs patrolling the forested areas?


----------



## medaid (10 Dec 2007)

COUGARS! Yes... well BOTH varieties... one kind to scare the potential terrorists with their leopard dots and the other ones with back mounted "*phasers*"


----------



## CougarKing (10 Dec 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> COUGARS! Yes... well BOTH varieties... one kind to scare the potential terrorists with their leopard dots and the other ones with back mounted "*phasers*"



Medtech,
YES! Young Jedi! You are finally seeing the light!   ;D Come to the Cougarrrrrrrrrr side...!!!!!  >

Braveheart,

500 tanks? Ahhh...yes. Wishful thinking...isn't that nice? Why stop at 500, when we can go for 500,000? That way everyone in those units with G-wagons can turn them in now for Leopard 2s. And that way, even the RCMP and the VPD and the OPP and other local police forces can now have Leopard2s to scare the hell out of all those criminal gangs, like those described in that other thread about that councilor wanting the military to come into Toronto. Let me know when you've pulled that genie out of your a** to make it come true.

 :


----------



## Colin Parkinson (10 Dec 2007)

I am afraid that Medtech would be a nice light snack for the cougars prowling Richmond.   ;D


----------



## Rodahn (10 Dec 2007)

Colin P said:
			
		

> I am afraid that Medtech would be a nice light snack for the cougars prowling Richmond.   ;D



Is that the two or four legged variety??????????


----------



## Colin Parkinson (10 Dec 2007)

At the least you can fight back with the 4 legged variety.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (10 Dec 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> COUGARS! Yes... well BOTH varieties... one kind to scare the potential terrorists with their leopard dots and the other ones with back mounted "*phasers*"



Actually, if you are working out of Oromocto, you'd have all three types.  A/M uses good, with the added benefit of amusing the lads after the battle with the third.   ;D

BTW, personal best on Kitty Cannon is 1450 ft.


----------



## TCBF (10 Dec 2007)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> B-52 with these on the wing glove pylons and in the bomb-bays on rotary launchers then
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AGM-129_ACM



- That's more like it.  I thought your previous recommendation for a GROUND Launched Cruise Missle was ill advised, from an aircrew-future perspective.

 8)


----------



## Rayman (10 Dec 2007)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Actually, if you are working out of Oromocto, you'd have all three types.  A/M uses good, with the added benefit of amusing the lads after the battle with the third.   ;D
> 
> BTW, personal best on Kitty Cannon is 1450 ft.



1410 ft. for me...  ;D


----------



## midget-boyd91 (10 Dec 2007)

These are what's needed. Simple as that. Take the new Leopard 2 batch we just bought, storm a zoo with them, take whats's needed.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (10 Dec 2007)

I say we should buy all the toys we need on credit cards and use the Liberal parties HQ as the address. Once we have 500 tanks and new airplanes, bombs etc, which repo agency is going to be able to collect?


----------



## Franko (10 Dec 2007)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Can they also have a tiny pool built into the top??
> 
> You know -- for the sharks with frickin' laserbeams?
> 
> That'd be cool.



They are a big lot of brutes don't ya know.....


----------



## Rayman (10 Dec 2007)

Colin P said:
			
		

> I say we should buy all the toys we need on credit cards and use the Liberal parties HQ as the address. Once we have 500 tanks and new airplanes, bombs etc, which repo agency is going to be able to collect?



Or we could just put them all in the address of Bob Rae. People would easily suspect him of over spending government money. The only argument he would have is hes NDP and the money was spent on the military. Bit of an oxymoron isnt it?


----------



## zipperhead_cop (10 Dec 2007)

Rayman said:
			
		

> Or we could just put them all in the address of Bob Rae. People would easily suspect him of over spending government money. The only argument he would have is and the money was spent on the military. Bit of an oxymoron isnt it?hes NDP



Huh?  Where you been? Bob Rae's Liberal Leadership Bid


----------



## Rayman (10 Dec 2007)

Well I didnt know that he left the New Dummies. Learn something new everyday. Still...Liberal...


----------



## medaid (10 Dec 2007)

Colin P said:
			
		

> I am afraid that Medtech would be a nice light snack for the cougars prowling Richmond.   ;D




OMG.... there are cougars here?!   Oh... wait... what's that pawing and scratching sound at my... oh...ah...AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!


----------



## zipperhead_cop (10 Dec 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> OMG.... there are cougars here?!   Oh... wait... what's that pawing and scratching sound at my... oh...ah...AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!



Check your peep hole.  You might want to open the door and help warm up a cougar.


----------



## medaid (10 Dec 2007)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Check your peep hole.  You might want to open the door and help warm up a cougar.



Mate... I think if I check my peep hole they'll smell a live one and bust through my door. Pin me down... and the rest... well :'( is history... :crybaby:


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (10 Dec 2007)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/68726.120.html

And this ladies and gentlemen is why you should not step into the pool with the sharks when ranting why the CF needs 500 tanks, aircraft carriers or Imperial Star Destroyers. You have been warned!!


----------



## zipperhead_cop (10 Dec 2007)

The CF are getting Imperial Star Destroyers?  Sweet!  Probably second hand, though.


----------



## Roy Harding (10 Dec 2007)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> The CF are getting Imperial Star Destroyers?  Sweet!  Probably second hand, though.



Yeah - but they won't be issued to the Reserves.  Do you think that's _fair_??


----------



## chrisf (10 Dec 2007)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> Yeah - but they won't be issued to the Reserves.  Do you think that's _fair_??



The recce units are getting MILCOT AT-ATs. It's a reasonable trade-off.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (10 Dec 2007)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> The recce units are getting MILCOT AT-ATs. It's a reasonable trade-off.



Nah you mean the AT-ST's ;D


----------



## geo (10 Dec 2007)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> Yeah - but they won't be issued to the Reserves.  Do you think that's _fair_??



no-no, they are being bought for the Reserves.
They will be pooled at certain strategic locations for the reserve units to work with.

On an occasional basis, the other guys might borrow em while the reservists don't need em....


----------



## zipperhead_cop (10 Dec 2007)

Ah.  So the Star Destroyers are going to Meaford.


----------



## geo (10 Dec 2007)

Yes... for the Militia

But to be maintained & looked after by the RCR Battle school


----------



## Michael OLeary (10 Dec 2007)

There is no RCR Battle School, that ended in 1997

http://thercr.ca/history/RCR_timeline_20nov07_1MB.jpg


----------



## Panzer Grenadier (10 Dec 2007)

Wait a minute, wait a minute, wait a minute.  OK, I can understand us getting Imperial Star Destroyers for Strategic Space Lift, and AT-ST's for Recce, now what about light sabres for infantry?


----------



## geo (10 Dec 2007)

That's right Michael.... just as there are no Star Destroyers 

However, I do know that, 
R22R, RCR & PPCLI Battle Schools were used as the foundation for Area Training Centres.


----------



## Roy Harding (10 Dec 2007)

Panzer Grenadier said:
			
		

> Wait a minute, wait a minute, wait a minute.  OK, I can understand us getting Imperial Star Destroyers for Strategic Space Lift, and AT-ST's for Recce, now what about light sabres for infantry?



Hey - don't get greedy.  The printing presses can only churn out Crunchy Bucks so fast!


----------



## Pte.Butt (10 Dec 2007)

Panzer Grenadier said:
			
		

> Wait a minute, wait a minute, wait a minute.  OK, I can understand us getting Imperial Star Destroyers for Strategic Space Lift, and AT-ST's for Recce, *now what about light sabres for infantry*?



it's going to be a bayonet attachment for our new blasters


----------



## Panzer Grenadier (10 Dec 2007)

Crunchy Bucks? I thought we were using Monopoly Money?   ;D



			
				Pte.Butt said:
			
		

> it's going to be a bayonet attachment for our new blasters



Light sabres would be scarier. Plus, you can design something to stop a blaster, light sabres can only be stopped by other light sabres.


----------



## Pte.Butt (10 Dec 2007)

Panzer Grenadier said:
			
		

> Crunchy Bucks? I thought we were using Monopoly Money?   ;D
> 
> Light sabres would be scarier. Plus, you can design something to stop a blaster, light sabres are Unstoppable!!!



Well just like the old bayonet, you can use it for when things get dirty!


----------



## Good2Golf (10 Dec 2007)

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> There is no RCR Battle School, that ended in 1997
> 
> http://thercr.ca/history/RCR_timeline_20nov07_1MB.jpg



Didn't you mean to say, "There is no _*The*_ RCR Battle School, that ended in 1997"?

 ;D

G2G


----------



## Michael OLeary (10 Dec 2007)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Didn't you mean to say, "There is no _*The*_ RCR Battle School, that ended in 1997"?
> 
> ;D
> 
> G2G



But that would be grammatically awkward, and I wouldn't want to be accused of being pedantic to a fault.  Perhaps I should have stated"

The *RCR* Battle School no longer exists, it was stood down in 1997.


----------



## Good2Golf (10 Dec 2007)

...or:

The Battle School of The *RCR* no longer exists, it was stood down in 1997.

Much better, both Regimentally and grammatically.


----------



## Roy Harding (10 Dec 2007)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Didn't you mean to say, "There is no _*The*_ RCR Battle School, that ended in 1997"?
> 
> ;D
> 
> G2G



Ohh - ZING!


----------



## Thompson_JM (11 Dec 2007)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Ah.  So the Star Destroyers are going to Meaford.



And Each Reserve unit looses several AT-AT's to the CMTC in Wainwright....


----------



## Shamrock (11 Dec 2007)

Guns that shoot bees would make a great alternative to TASERS.


----------



## a_majoor (11 Dec 2007)

Managed readiness will not be a viable option for Star Destroyers, since they must remain in orbit while the depot is in Montreal. TD and travel allowance will rise to prohibitive levels, or excessive levels of PLD will have to be paid, which will attract negative attention from the Dark Side of the Treasury Board..........

As for MI powered battle armour, CLS will be issuing trial versions _real soon now_. Please note that the placement of the "Y" racks, flamers and plasma rifles was designed according to scientific principles, and intensive user "self criticism" and "re education" will be invoked to ensure the kit is used correctly in the field.


----------



## Rayman (11 Dec 2007)

So in all this fray whats the Air Force getting to replace the Hornets? X-Wings or TIE Fighters?


----------



## Rodahn (11 Dec 2007)

And so it begins anew....... ;D


----------



## JBoyd (11 Dec 2007)

davidhmd said:
			
		

> ** Nerd Alert **
> 
> Y-Wings... this is Canada... nothing can be the newest generation of anything.



Y-Wings? we would be lucky to get A-Wings


----------



## MG34 (11 Dec 2007)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> Managed readiness will not be a viable option for Star Destroyers, since they must remain in orbit while the depot is in Montreal. TD and travel allowance will rise to prohibitive levels, or excessive levels of PLD will have to be paid, which will attract negative attention from the Dark Side of the Treasury Board..........
> 
> As for MI powered battle armour, CLS will be issuing trial versions _real soon now_. Please note that the placement of the "Y" racks, flamers and plasma rifles was designed according to scientific principles, and intensive user "self criticism" and "re education" will be invoked to ensure the kit is used correctly in the field.



That's BS, looks like I'll be after an off the shelf Marauder Suit that is modular, unlike the issed piece of crap, these folks at CTS never learn !! If I say I need 3 Y racks I mean 3 not the 2 that are issued!!!


----------



## zipperhead_cop (11 Dec 2007)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> Y-Wings? we would be lucky to get A-Wings



We _would_ be lucky to get A-Wings, given their speed and agility.  They may not have the firepower of the Y-Wings, but that is what orbital bombardment is for.  You really want to go into combat with a flying artillery piece, or something that is the starfighter version of a ninja?


----------



## CougarKing (11 Dec 2007)

Nah, screw that...let's get a DEATH STAR manned by a crew of a million Chuck Norris mini-clones. "Mini-me" comes to mind.

 ;D 

BTW, here's the 12 Days of Christmas of Star Wars from youtube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n51ZpDOouUo


----------



## Shamrock (11 Dec 2007)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> We _would_ be lucky to get A-Wings, given their speed and agility.  They may not have the firepower of the Y-Wings, but that is what orbital bombardment is for.  You really want to go into combat with a flying artillery piece, or something that is the starfighter version of a ninja?



Which is why we're getting YT-1300's.


----------



## Rayman (11 Dec 2007)

Hmm so what about Millenium Falcons to replace the Hercs?


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Dec 2007)

Rayman said:
			
		

> Hmm so what about Millenium Falcons to replace the Hercs?



As long as the pilots look like Han Solo!!


----------



## Panzer Grenadier (11 Dec 2007)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> Managed readiness will not be a viable option for Star Destroyers, since they must remain in orbit while the depot is in Montreal. TD and travel allowance will rise to prohibitive levels, or excessive levels of PLD will have to be paid, which will attract negative attention from the Dark Side of the Treasury Board..........



Then the Star Destroyers would have to be sponsored by the private sector (Coca-Cola, Reebok, Nike, Gucci, etc).  So if we purchased 2, one English, one French, one east coast, one west coast etc. we could have a good balance going there.


----------



## Roy Harding (11 Dec 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> As long as the pilots look like Han Solo!!



Then? (1977ish)
http://www.filmreference.com/images/sjff_03_img1090.jpg
   
Or now?

http://www.afi.com/Images/tvevents/laa/connery/HarrisonFord.jpg

(Keep in mind that I bear a striking resemblance to the latter photo - keeps my wife entertained, anyway)


----------



## CougarKing (11 Dec 2007)

Sorry folks, I accidentally pressed the quote button instead of the edit button.- duplicate post


----------



## CougarKing (11 Dec 2007)

CougarDaddy said:
			
		

> Here's a reason why, we shouldn't buy Imperial Star Destroyers.  :rofl:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hNxhrPaaCA4


----------



## zipperhead_cop (11 Dec 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> As long as the pilots look like Han Solo!!



Like this?  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Dec 2007)

Roy Harding said:
			
		

> Then? (1977ish)
> 
> Or now?



Either one.  I'm not too fussy, he was always an older guy to me!  



			
				Roy Harding said:
			
		

> (Keep in mind that I bear a striking resemblance to the latter photo - keeps my wife entertained, anyway)



Really?  I bet she likes that!!



			
				zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Like this?  ;D



Close!! (That's not you, is it?)

Looks good here:


----------



## Roy Harding (11 Dec 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Really?  I bet she likes that!!
> 
> ...



Haven't had any complaints (hitching up his belt  >)


----------



## zipperhead_cop (11 Dec 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Close!! (That's not you, is it?)



Ah, no.


----------



## Rayman (11 Dec 2007)

Of course its not him cops dont have beer bellys...

They have donut guts!  ;D


----------



## zipperhead_cop (11 Dec 2007)

Rayman said:
			
		

> Of course its not him cops dont have beer bellys...
> 
> They have donut guts!  ;D



Mmmm, sadly, we can have both.   :-\


----------



## Rodahn (11 Dec 2007)

Rayman said:
			
		

> Of course its not him cops dont have beer bellys...
> 
> They have donut guts!  ;D



And it goes with the line..... "Pardon me officer, your eyes are glazed. Have you been eating doughnuts?" 

Which by the way is not high on the list of things to say when your pulled over...........


----------



## medaid (11 Dec 2007)

Thucydides said:
			
		

> As for MI powered battle armour, CLS will be issuing trial versions _real soon now_. Please note that the placement of the "Y" racks, flamers and plasma rifles was designed according to scientific principles, and intensive user "self criticism" and "re education" will be invoked to ensure the kit is used correctly in the field.



Oh thank GOODNESS that someone has actually listened to my PLIGHT for MI powered armour!!! JEBUS! Took some one long enough to realize that MI is the future!

MG34: Your belt should be ready soon. Took us damn long enough to get the buckles. It's out the door this Fri. By the way, about your Marauder Suit, do you want a battle belt with that?


----------



## Shamrock (11 Dec 2007)

I heard CTS was hiring This guy.

Naturally, not for product design.


----------



## SprCForr (12 Dec 2007)

Nothing will happen on the Star Destroyers until Bombardier gets it's license from the Kuat Drive Yards to build the engines here.


----------



## Panzer Grenadier (12 Dec 2007)

SprCForr said:
			
		

> Nothing will happen on the Star Destroyers until Bombardier gets it's license from the Kuat Drive Yards to build the engines here.



That will depend on how long it will take to translate all the necessary documents into french, then back to english.


----------



## medaid (12 Dec 2007)

SprCForr said:
			
		

> Nothing will happen on the Star Destroyers until Bombardier gets it's license from the Kuat Drive Yards to build the engines here.



But we all know that Kuat won't sell those engine specs for less then 980,000,000 credits, which the Government will surely think was too much. Even though our strong Canadian dollar which practically makes it 1:9. 

Last time I heard the Battle Stars Pegasus and Galactica was up for bids... any takers?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (12 Dec 2007)

JBoyd said:
			
		

> Y-Wings? we would be lucky to get A-Wings


A Wings are better then Y wings lol.....no we would get the old Z 95s


----------



## zipperhead_cop (12 Dec 2007)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Last time I heard the Battle Stars Pegasus and Galactica was up for bids... any takers?



They'll probably buy the Pegasus, sight unseen.


----------



## Loachman (13 Dec 2007)

Panzer Grenadier said:
			
		

> That will depend on how long it will take to translate all the necessary documents into french, then back to english.


If it's handled like the original Griffon documents, the translation to French will be subcontracted to a company in Belgium (this was done by Bell Helicopters), with the result that our Francos considered them unusable.

Translation back to English from the resultant mess would be subcontracted, of course, to one of those companies that writes instructions for products made in China.


----------



## Haggis (13 Dec 2007)

Loachman said:
			
		

> Translation back to English from the resultant mess would be subcontracted, of course, to one of those companies that writes instructions for products made in China.



JVC???

Try reading stereo instructions!


----------



## a_majoor (13 Dec 2007)

Loachman said:
			
		

> If it's handled like the original Griffon documents, the translation to French will be subcontracted to a company in Belgium (this was done by Bell Helicopters), with the result that our Francos considered them unusable.
> 
> Translation back to English from the resultant mess would be subcontracted, of course, to one of those companies that writes instructions for products made in China.



I guess C3PO 'Droids are not part of the deal.......


----------



## Harris (13 Dec 2007)

They might be if they came in designer colors.


----------



## SprCForr (13 Dec 2007)

Has the contract been let for the expansion of the secret Arrow hanger for when the Star Destroyer project gets cancelled?

Sorry, OPSEC!


----------



## dapaterson (13 Dec 2007)

Harris said:
			
		

> They might be if they came in designer colors.


And were manufactured by Oerlikon KMW in St Jean Sur Richelieu.


----------



## geo (13 Dec 2007)

oops.... attitude check!


----------

